# Poppy is 12 weeks old!



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello Everyone

I have no idea where the last 5 weeks have gone but Poppy is 12 weeks old today!

We are totally and utterly in love with her and she is just brilliant in every way (not biased at all!!!)

She is doing tricks nicely with and without food: sit, down, paw, roll over and twist. She is getting there with come, stay and 'bang' but not quite got them yet!

Loving her walks and meeting new people (she still does a little piddle every time she meets someone new and still can't control herself she just wriggles and jumps with excitment!)

She is also really enjoying her 'kong'. This has been a godsend for keeping her entertained a bit longer than most toys (it usually takes her an hour to finish with a few barks if she can't quite get to the bottom!). We are alternating days so that she has frozen kong with peanut butter and treats some days and then just dry treats in it on the other days. I would HIGHLY recommend this for anyone who is looking to actually get something around the house/work done without pup around their feet!!! Poppy has the smallest size, puppy small, and so it only fits up to 10g of food in but I think this is great as it seems to her like an hour of eating/rewards/playing but is only 10g, great 

She is also sleeping amazingly from 8pm-7am (or whenever we get up) every night, without a sound, and not wetting her bed!

So any way, enough of me saying how amazing she is!!!

Here are some photos from the last week or so...

Over 20 toys to chose from, but Poppy choses to play with the pillow section of her bed!









Poppy and 'her' flipflop









Looking very innocent playing with her little bear that should be attached to a blanket but has suspiciously been left in the garden!









I think I'll take my ball outside to the garden...









Poppy 11 weeks old









and finally, Poppy helping with the ironing!










We're off to weigh and worm at the vets later and I am expecting a big weight gain from 10 weeks when she was 2kg, she is growing so so much!

Annie and Poppy


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Shes so cute ,and tiny!! Bet you cant wait to take her for walks and show her off.


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

She's absolutely adorable and great to hear how brilliantly she's settled into your family. Photos are fab and will remember your top tip about the kong for when we get our puppy in the future. Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my word, adorable...I darent show Sue these as she will definitely want a black one


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

She's stunning!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Annie and Poppy said:


> Over 20 toys to chose from, but Poppy choses to play with the pillow section of her bed!


She is gorgeous! And funnily enough Dylan has the same part from his old puppy bed that he still plays with! They obviously had the same bed!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pictures Annie, she's doing brilliantly, well done x


----------



## helen (Apr 13, 2011)

Snap we also have this bed from pets at home really comfy and now she is bigger poppy pulled the booster out and loves "killing it"growling and dragging it about great buy


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great pics Annie, how time flies! It only seems like yesterday when you waiting to collect her.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Loverly photos. Great to see poppy is doing so well. you will blink and she will be 12 months old.

I've got the giant size version. Poppy 22 months


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Big Poppy & little Poppy .. only a matter of size difference ... they are both wonderful


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

She is gorgeous! But then I am biased about black pups


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

That made me smile ... biased about black pups 

I am biased about black, cream and blonde parti, but love all cockapoos tbh.

I think I have come to the conclusion I like all colours, all coats types, all characters from lively jumpy excitable cockapoos to the more submissive quieter ones .. I want them all.


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

OMG big Poppy is adorable! Thank you everyone for your comments


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Annie and Poppy said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I have no idea where the last 5 weeks have gone but Poppy is 12 weeks old today!
> 
> ...


Thank you could take a lot of advice out of your message for Cider 10 weeks old  Glad you said, she was only 2 kg at ten weeks, because she looks soo much bigger and so much longer fur, specially on the tail compared to Cider. guess a couple of weeks can make a big change. We have to make the most of it, while they are sooo small and cute. Love all your photos


----------

